# New reef tank (empty)



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

New tank arrived , bit of a mess up with the sump totally wrong design so needs to be corrected but other then that well happy
4x2x2 Braceless and rimless with double drain and return holes in weir
sprayed black and black weir with black silicone.
custom design sump which will run miracle mud
lighting unit will be a 6 x 39w ATI Powermodule before switching to AI Sols
just have to wait now till january most likely to get it wet to let seals set fully


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice unit!

How many litres is it? What are you aiming to put into it in the end?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

its gonna be lps dominated with a few SPS like montis acros and hystrix. but mostly blastos ,acans , my big cataphylia, scolys , clam hammers and torches.

main tank = 400 litres when rock andsand in that will drop to 353
sump tank = 94 litres as using auto top up section of 25 litres
total = 494 

this is the sump design


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

That looks lovely :2thumb:

On tank calculator 4x2x2 is 450 litres.

Where did you get your litre measurements from?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

ultimate reef , 12mm glass water level 1inch from top + its minus 40 kg of rock and 1 inch sand bed  oh and ofcourse the actual glass is 47 inches long


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

reworked it out


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Railz said:


> reworked it out
> image


:2thumb: mines slightly different but I can't be bothered to work it out :lol2:


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

ye with this being both braceless and rim less it had to be reinforced so its half inch thick glass were as yours should be 8 to 10mm so will throw out a bigger volume


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

I do love yours though, it's such a pain when you are trying to get to the bottom and the brace/rim gets in the way :devil:

It's 10mm 

Join us in medium now then


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

new skimmer and sump came , the skimmer is a Bubble magus Nac 7 curve , the sump is custom design 36 x 18 x15 with mud chamber and auto top up resivoir










































the central chamber has 3 x 2 inch baffles to slow the speed of the water over and through the mud to maximise the nitrate reduction and replenishment of trace minerals


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

:2thumb: all shiny and new.

How long before it gets filled?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

21st


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking new tank.

I'm going through the same at the minute. I'm a little further ahead than you. I filled my last weekend. Mines a foot shorter.


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

well had a huge problem with tank connectors not being long enough as the tank base is 20mm thick glass , tmc and seashell didnt have them long enough , few quick calls to other companies ( helps to work for maidenhead aquatics) and we found some connectors that will fit the drains the return was a botch job that seems to be holding , will check in the morning for any leaks but so far so good


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted :2thumb:


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Railz said:


> well had a huge problem with tank connectors not being long enough as the tank base is 20mm thick glass , tmc and seashell didnt have them long enough , few quick calls to other companies ( helps to work for maidenhead aquatics) and we found some connectors that will fit the drains the return was a botch job that seems to be holding , will check in the morning for any leaks but so far so good


Well at least your tank connectors didn't clash with your stand. I had to send it back and have the stand modified. :-( my tank played ping pong for nearly 2 months until they go everything right. It's all fixed now, fingers crossed

At least you got it sorted out. I look forward to seeing some pics of it running.


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

well the big switch has happened , so far so good , moved my pair of longfin fairy wrasse , my banggai male ( lost my female  ) , jade wrasse and algae blenny into thier new home and all loving it . will take some pics tomorrow


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Well done, fingers crossed for you.

I've ended up loosing one fish In the move. All corals are good.

Oh and merry Christmas all


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

thats how it looked this morning , just have to now buy some new lighting , ditching my ati unit and buying kessil led's , need to add the miracle mud , phostphate reactor and see where we go from there  so far well happy#!


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning corals - mine look washed out at the moment even though I have some decent Arcadia T5 lighting

what fish you planning to put in it?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

theres a pair of longfin fairy wrasse's 
a jade wrasse,
a male banggai , from a breeding pair lost the female
a algae blenny,

and today ive added a spotted bristletooth tang 

future plans a shoal of anthias or cardinals
1 acanthurus tang
1 zebrasoma tang
a goby pair
not sure what else if anything


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice rock scape. That's always the pita for me.aS


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

My New grade B breeding Picasso Clowns


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking great, love your clowns :2thumb:


----------



## ZicoZ (Sep 18, 2010)

Our local reptile store is selling a small cube marine setup - one of those idiot proof ones where buy and swap a litre of NEW water every ( week or month) . It's a 12" / 30cm cube with heater / filter / coral and a pair of Clowns ( Nemos) .

Price is £99.00 ..


----------



## ZicoZ (Sep 18, 2010)

Railz said:


> image
> 
> thats how it looked this morning , just have to now buy some new lighting , ditching my ati unit and buying kessil led's , need to add the miracle mud , phostphate reactor and see where we go from there  so far well happy#!


Stunning !!

Real envious .

I miss my tank of Malawi cichlids


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

ZicoZ said:


> Our local reptile store is selling a small cube marine setup - one of those idiot proof ones where buy and swap a litre of NEW water every ( week or month) . It's a 12" / 30cm cube with heater / filter / coral and a pair of Clowns ( Nemos) .
> 
> Price is £99.00 ..


Tiny, poor clowns :sad:


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

made a bit of progress and starting to get where i want it to be 


























and last for today my pride and joy


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

I love the scolly.
I was looking at one the other day but they are so expensive.


----------

